# how to transport sheep



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

need to pick up a ram, hoping he will fit into the Subaru Forester. 
any great ideas on transporting one sheep? have to drive about 7 hours to get him..
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...8&sigb=132blk89u&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
here is one way


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine have all been transported in my car, loose in the passenger side, seat taken out. But I keep a very docile breed. Longest was 3hrs. Your breed might be too active or spooky to just be free in a car and not in a trailer. They'll poop and pee a ton within 7hrs, so trailer or bed of truck would be much better than in your car.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

secuono said:


> Mine have all been transported in my car, loose in the passenger side, seat taken out. But I keep a very docile breed. Longest was 3hrs. Your breed might be too active or spooky to just be free in a car and not in a trailer. They'll poop and pee a ton within 7hrs, so trailer or bed of truck would be much better than in your car.


Unless you like the smell of sheep manure....your car will smell like it forever. You might be able to build a box to fit inside your car- lined with a tarp, on top of three tarps and several layers of cardboard. They won't like it. We brought two lambs home (4 hours) in cardboard boxes in the back seat of an Accord. We put paper diapers on them, held in place with cloth diapers....didn't work too well after the first 30 minutes.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

diapers! 
I am planning on tarps, etc. I dont think hubby would let me take out passenger seat, but that is a good idea! Maybe need a beater car just for sheep transport...


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Can you borrow a minivan? We brought an adult Katahdin ram home from NE Kansas in my new minivan, about a 10-hour drive. We put a lambing jug in the back (4x6 pen made of hog panels) with a piece of plywood, tarp, and lots of straw in the bottom. The tarp came up the sides to keep everything in. Worked super and the breeder was grateful he wasn't in an open trailer in the cold like their other buyer that day had. No lingering smell and he was very relaxed the whole trip.

Peg


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

we can use a van, and that is a good idea for jug. Tried to transport a ram once in this van, no jug, and he began ramming the door- had to take him back and get a pickup.
(but the forester gets better mileage...)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We used a pick up truck with a cap. I have transported sheep. Once in a back seat, but she was very nice and trustworthy, almost a pet. I transported a ram in the back of my Vibe with the back seats down. I had a lasso around his middle and tied to one of the ties to keep him from getting in the front seat. Both sheep took it surprisingly well. But seven hours is too long, you need a pick up.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I transport my sheep in my Honda Pilot.. I have a tray to put in the back, pile it with good straw, and use one of those dividers for dogs.
Also Halter and tie them to the rings I have in the back, just to make sure they can't push through the divider. (no one has yet, but last thing I want is a sheep having a fit in the car)


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

We use our Honda Element: take out the back seats, put up a divider, and put down tarps and straw. One ram I cross-tied, but usually I don't have to. Our trips are never more than an hour or two, though.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I've transported rams less than a year old in dog crates. I have a large and and extra large crate. I just put shavings in them. These were hardsided plastic crates not wire ones. I've transported one for 4-5 hrs but that one was in the crate in the back of a pickup.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

J have used XL dog carrier. Also have taken pallets and made top and 3 sides. Brought drill. Put sheep inside and screwed last side in


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought a small garden trailer that had no sides. It now has simple ply wood and 1x1 sides that is held down by the straps I use to secure a load on a truck. The roof is welded cattle panels on hinges. It comes apart and folds mostly flat in the trailer for the trip there and needs only a portable screw driver and a few mins to assemble. I've hauled 4 full sized, full fleeced romnies (2-3 suffolks?) in it and I have bars across the front to keep the weight off the tongue since my bug wouldnt be happy. Technically I gues I could get 5 sheep in. Works a charm, is easy on gas mileage, is light enough I can move it around myself, and hauls as many as I usually do.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

love that idea, lambs are cute! 

Well, hubby is unloading 2 sheep now. Put these yearlings (didn't end up with the huge ram, he was just too big for the x lg dog carrier) - got a young ewe, and ram who was born last May. Hauled them from Mt Vernon WA, over snowy Snoqualamie pass- to our area of NE WA- they had quite a long ride, but were sweet, and did not let out a peep. Lovely Romeldale ewe and CVM ram. Going to use with my Romney girls especially....


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

InHisName...I'm working on a CVM fleece right now. Love it! I bet your boy is going to give you some beautiful fiber


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So glad to hear you like it DragonFlyFarm- haven't tried any yet, so happy to hear good reports. Was it hard to wash or prep? Did you dye it? Hope you post pics on the fiber board, I am a general lurker there....


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

My CVM fleece has not been hard to wash or prep...I have not dyed any, just flick carding the locks and spinning a rustic-y yarn. The locks are super springy!


----------

